# Größe von Komponenten im JFrame manuell verändern



## obscuri (23. Jan 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe eine JFrame, welches ein BorderLayout benutzt. 
Unter anderem habe ich eine Komponente „WEST“ und eine Komponente „CENTER“ platziert. 
Außerdem habe ich vorgegeben, wie groß die Komponente im Westen sein soll. Die Komponente im Zentrum passt sich dann automatisch an. 
Jetzt möchte ich, dass wenn man mit der Maus auf die Trennlinie zwischen den beiden Komponenten fährt, sich der Mauszeiger in so einen Resize-Pfeil verwandelt und ich dann auch die Komponenten manuell resizen kann, so wie man das auch im Allgemeinen gewohnt ist. Genauer ist meine Komponente im Westen ein JScrollPane, in der sich ein JTree befindet und wenn man einen Node öffnet, wird etwas in der Komponente im Zentrum angezeigt, welche ebenfalls ein JScrollPane ist, in dem sich aber ein EditorPane befindet. Also vom Prinzip her wie der Windows-Explorer.
Das funktioniert auch alles wunderbar. Wenn ich allerdings manche Nodes aufklappe, ist der angezeigte String zu groß, was zwar durch das umgebende ScrollPane nicht so tragisch ist, da man ja scrollen kann. Aber schöner ists natürlich, wenn man einfach mit der Maus die Linie zwischen den Komponenten verschieben und damit die eine Komponente vergrößern und die andere verkleinern kann.
Das Frame selber ist resizeable und das klappt auch. Nur ich habe keine Ahnung, wie ich die einzelnen Komponenten resizen kann...

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## eRaaaa (23. Jan 2011)

Mhm, könnte JSplitPane dir da nicht evtl. weiterhelfen? (How to Use Split Panes (The Java™ Tutorials > Creating a GUI With JFC/Swing > Using Swing Components))


----------



## obscuri (25. Jan 2011)

Hey super das klappt 

Vielen Dank!


----------

